# Close-Up Video Of Auto Movement



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Just for fun I tried taking a short clip of the moving parts in my new Aeromatic auto, using a relatively cheap USB microscope.

Results aren't too bad and much more detail has emerged than is visible with the naked eye - particulary where movement is evident behind 2 of the jewels...






Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks fab!

Glad you like the watch xD


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great little piece of film...thanks for posting. :yes:


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

That's amazing.. can't imagine tinkering with a watch with so much magnification.


----------

